# Ridesharing Soldier who shot Austin protester Garrett Foster reveals identity, claims self defense



## SOLA-RAH (Dec 31, 2014)

https://www.kxan.com/austin-george-...s-identity-claims-self-defense-attorney-says/
The statement says Daniel Perry was driving for a rideshare company when he dropped a client off near Congress Avenue. He was looking for another request for pickup or food delivery when he turned right onto Congress Avenue from Fourth Street.

That's when he encountered the group of protesters.

"Prior to arriving at the corner of Fourth Street and Congress Avenue, Sgt. Perry did not know that a demonstration was taking place," the statement says.

"When Sgt. Perry turned on the Congress Avenue, several people started beating on his
vehicle. An individual carrying an assault rifle, now known to be Garrett Foster, quickly approached the car and then motioned with the assault rifle for Mr. Perry to lower his window," which the attorney says Perry did, thinking the gunman was a police officer.

The attorney says Foster then began to raise his weapon, and Perry shot and fired. Perry drove a short distance away to safety while another protester shot at him. He then called police.

Garrett Foster explaining the need for his AK-47 moments before being killed at the march:
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/video/n...Foster-explained-need-AK-47-killed-march.html


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

@Ziggy do you know any more about this incident?


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

MHR said:


> @Ziggy do you know any more about this incident?


No, sorry I don't. The sad thing is Uber will likely deactivate the driver, even though the police and DA will clear him from any charges

Truthfully, I haven't been downtown since COVID struck in March. And now that the Austin City Council started letting the protesters run wild and stopped the police from doing their job to protect the city and the law abiding citizens - it's going to be some time before I go downtown as I don't need confrontations with idiots walking in the middle of the streets banging on my car.


----------



## ten25 (Oct 4, 2015)

Run up and get done up


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Rohit is going to give the driver a one day suspension for carrying a gun while driving.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

You stop being a protestor when you're walking around beating on other people's vehicle for no reason with an AK47 assault rifle slung over your shoulder. You become someone who needs and deserves a bullet in your head. 

Nice job Sgt.
Hoorah!!


----------



## ten25 (Oct 4, 2015)

Cdub2k said:


> You stop being a protestor when you're walking around beating on other people's vehicle for no reason with an AK47 assault rifle slung over your shoulder. You become someone who needs and deserves a bullet in your head.
> 
> Nice job Sgt.
> Hoorah!!


The videos I've seen show he approached the car with the rifle in low ready position, others were beating on the car. Approaching someones car in this manner forces the driver to guess (in a split second) what your intentions are. Don't blame him for shooting.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Cops don’t use AKs. He knew he was a protesters. But I think it’s totally reasonable for him to do what he did being that’s a very real possibility his life was in imminent danger.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

2.77 million soldiers deployed since 11/September/2001. That is 2.77 million people you should not point an AK-47 at.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Guys i have some advice for this situation,

People beating on your windows... crowd surrounding you,

One hand on the wheel one hand on the shifter,

Pop the car into neutral and slam the gas hard enough to cause the engine to rev. Anyone in front of you should jump 8 steps backwards out of instinct, those on your sides may and should move. Shout "I'm running you assholes over" right before should clear the car. If they clear in front of you pop it into drive and go forward ASAP.

If needed you then you blast the horn rev the engine once or twice more and then pop it in drive rev the engine enough to move an inch or 3. At this point your goal is to make it look like your willing and able to actually run someone over.

Then you gun it straight 6 inches and slam the brakes. At this point you SHOULD have shaken off anyone within 2 feet of your car on all sides, then you proceed forward blasting the horn as load as possible down the street shouting "i'm running you assholes over" until your past the crowd. Anyone with half a brain-cell should move their ass and give you a clear path.

If you stop and let them flip you it's over, if you convince them they are going to get run over they _will_ move.

Once you get 12 inches you have momentum going for you, go to the next turn and do a hard right turn, pick up speed and make another right putting you in the apposite direction of the way you were headed. Presumably away from the crowd.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SOLA-RAH said:


> https://www.kxan.com/austin-george-...s-identity-claims-self-defense-attorney-says/
> The statement says Daniel Perry was driving for a rideshare company when he dropped a client off near Congress Avenue. He was looking for another request for pickup or food delivery when he turned right onto Congress Avenue from Fourth Street.
> 
> That's when he encountered the group of protesters.
> ...


WELL
PERHAPS HE COULD BE AN ORGAN DONOR.


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Guys i have some advice for this situation,
> 
> People beating on your windows... crowd surrounding you,
> 
> ...


This is what should be taught in driving school.


----------



## Selector19 (Mar 15, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Guys i have some advice for this situation,
> 
> People beating on your windows... crowd surrounding you,
> 
> ...


That will probably work if you don't get a bullet in your head first as many people have guns and they might think you are serious with your intentions to run someone over.


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

This protester was an idiot, walking around waving a weapon at people, what the hell did he think would happen, oh guess he didn't think. You want to live by the sword, then expect to die by it too.


----------



## Jihad Me At Hello (Jun 18, 2018)

Lol referring to people as ******* while hiding behind his AK.

And I'm reminded of that timeless song (updated for current circumstances):

"Didn't get a chance to impress my girl with my AK....today wasn't a good day....."


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Selector19 said:


> That will probably work if you don't get a bullet in your head first as many people have guns and they might think you are serious with your intentions to run someone over.


The idea is to get everyone clear of your car, not to pussyfoot around until your car gets flipped and you get dragged out beaten and killed.

Truth be told you NEED them to _believe_ that your going to run them over,

That's the point of all the things i said. Make them BELIEVE that they are about to get pancaked.

This DOES vary by state, however _threatening_ to run someone over could easily be construed as threatening to use deadly force.

_A person is justified in using or threatening to use deadly force if he or she reasonably believes that using or threatening to use such force is necessary to prevent imminent death or great bodily harm to himself or herself or another or to prevent the imminent commission of a forcible felony.

Forcible felony.-"Forcible felony" means treason; murder; manslaughter; sexual battery;* carjacking*; home-invasion robbery; _*robbery*_; burglary; arson; kidnapping; *aggravated assault; aggravated battery*; aggravated stalking; aircraft piracy; unlawful throwing, placing, or discharging of a destructive device or bomb; and any other felony which involves the use or threat of physical force or violence against any individual. _

Depending on what they say you can highlight a few more of that list.

And that's your legal defense as well for threatening to run someone over, you felt that threatening to use deadly force was necessary to prevent imminent death or great bodily harm from a crowd of angry rioters. In the state of Florida it's perfectly legal to run over a carjacker.

And it does vary by state.

A crowd doesn't need weapons to kill, getting dragged out of a car and stomped is all it takes to do you in.

Another thing to keep in mind is that revving the engine would be a VERY hard death threat to prove, and like i said it should get people clear of your car out of instinct.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Garrett Foster's legacy will be his_ "How To Be A Dumbass"_ video created shortly before his demise.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

No offense but Garret did look a little on the Downsi side, but definitely on the Autism Spectrum.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

In the videos in the link I cannot really tell what's going on. I don't see the guy with a rifle at all in the video.

I do like how the protesters run after the car though and then scatter like cockroaches when the shots ring out. I guess they want to teach that driver a lesson via mob violence until they realize until they realize suddenly that the cat's got claws.


----------



## Steve appleby (May 30, 2015)

First of all, that dumba$$ with the AK had it coming. He wanted a confrontation and he got it and he lost. Who walks into a protest with an AK 47?? As a gun owner who has owned AR’s and AK’s it just boggles my mind that people would actually do this. When you walk into a protest with an assault rifle your looking for trouble. I have no doubt that guy pointed his rifle at that vehicle.

The other thing that blows my mind is the fact that these protesters are 18 to 20 year old kids who are throwing their lives away all because they want to “stick it to the man” I got news for you, you are not sticking it to anybody. Now these idiots are facing federal charges and are looking at a lot of time in prison. It’s not a game.

gun ownership 101 “never point your gun at an object if you don’t intend to shoot it”


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

So i watched the interview,

The guy with the assault rifle was using a front sling, it would take .25 seconds to point it at someone, his hands were all over the rifle during the interview. There's ways to carry a rifle without looking menancing, dippy was doing the exact opposite and got himself a darwin award.

I am not an advocate of ever using a tactical gun sling such as the one he was using prior to the incident, there's too much room for misunderstandings. And misunderstandings get you shot.

If you really want to open carry a rifle just do it over the shoulder,

That's not how i would passively carry a rifle through a military base, that's how i would sling the rifle getting out of the humvee before taking cover behind something because someone is shooting at us.

Open carry is not something that i will ever advocate. It's dangerous, and someone will freak the heck out.

You see this? Scary, Menacing, 1/4 seconds from shooting something. This unnerves people and intimidates them, psychologically you want this at checkpoints, power, readiness.









THIS is the time and the place to carry like this, this is the situation that this equipment was designed for










THIS is how i would recommend carrying a rifle out of your house into your pickup truck on the way to go hunting, or carry a rifle while your walking through the woods and haven't spotted Bambi. Any of these, you can shift around between them and if someone tries to take the rifle it's secured over your shoulder.

"Oh it's a guy with a gun that's just walking through the woods...Hey i bet he's going hunting...

Is he menacing anyone? No...

Does this guy make you nervous?










This is how i recommend carrying a fire arm in public...










What?

He doesn't have a fire arm?

Well... That's my point.
For all you know that model has a concealed fire arm, but you can't see it, you don't even know it's there.

Of these 4 pictures which of them makes you want to dive behind something for take cover and call 911?

Which of them is a picture from presumably a war zone with mil spec equipment and uniformed combatants?

There's a time and a place for this equipment,

On an actual battlefield,

And taking stupid pics of yourself in your living room to put on your reddit about fire-arms.

Do i have this stuff?

Yes, yes i do. I might need it one day if a full blown civil war breaks out and the rebels start storming disney world.

But mine stays locked up in my gunsafe, when i take it to the range i transfer it to a locked hardcase and carry it into the rifle range in my arms, i do my shooting, and then clear the chamber and carry it back to my car in a locked hardcase and drive it straight home.

I don't do this..

https://abcnews.go.com/US/man-detai...walmart-armed-rifle-wearing/story?id=64870120


----------

